# How high are interest rates likely to go ?



## ice (19 Apr 2007)

OK so its a bit of a 'how long is a piece of string' question...

Thinking of buying our first house and am trying to stress test against rate rises....

How much further are they likely go to and how much of a rate increase should I stress test too?

Thanks


----------



## edo (19 Apr 2007)

Just look at "ECB rate....Where next " Thread in this forum 

In short they won't be going down anytime soon - 4.25 /4.5 % by the end of the year is a reasonable assumption going on current forecasts.


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Apr 2007)

Yes, I think the  deals fairly comprehensively with the question asked.


----------

